# MTB 102 Trust



## Ted Else (Jan 18, 2007)

MTB102 Trust aquires Newsoms Yard Lowestoft.
See http://bmpt.org.uk/News/news.htm


----------



## Keltic Star (Jan 21, 2006)

Great Site Ted, thanks for the link, most enjoyable.


----------

